# pre heresy



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok your going to be a squad of space marines from different or the same legion i am going to let you make choices that will corrupt or purify you and you will gain things: for instance 
i choose to wield the sword: reward able to use the sword 
ill try to make them slightly less black or white though


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

umm, dude, as I've said to many others before you. You need to read the rules in the Sticky's that tell you how to run a thread. This is not a RPG, it's a bad paragraph. Please read the rules ok?

Then try again, though I like the idea, so don't loose hope:wink:


----------

